# Adult Swim April Fools



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 1, 2009)

Adult Swim once again pulled off a successful April Fool's day joke by playing a movie "The Room."  Quite possibly the worst acted, worst scripted, well, just out worst movie I've ever seen.  The only reason I continued watching was because it was so terrible it was funny.

As the trailer says, "Best Movie of the Year."

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCj8sPCWfUw"]YouTube - The Room - Full Length Trailer[/ame]


But the chick isn't that bad for lookin, though.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 1, 2009)

Hahahah


----------



## owls84 (Apr 2, 2009)

So you are basically saying it was like a bad train wreck, you know you should be watching but you couldn't look away


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 2, 2009)

In so many words, yes.


----------

